# Offshore bore gages?



## petertha (Feb 8, 2020)

One would think... with all the low cost *reasonable shop quality* measuring devises produced off shore (squares, angle blocks, gage blocks, 123 blocks...) that I could find a set of progressively sized ID gage ring set used for setting bore gages. I've learned that sometimes you have to use alternative, maybe non-intuitive words in the Ebay/Aliexpress search engine to land on what you want eventually. Or type in a well known trade name something like 'Mitutoyo' to display the low cost offerings under Mititoyo, Motutoyo etc. But I just don't see any ring gages like this. Maybe the odd one that comes with a bore gage itself. Any of you stumble on a source? They real ones are very expensive even used. I set them on my good mics right now which is probably what I'll continue doing unless maybe I've missed where they are hiding, assuming they exist. Any suggestions?


----------

